# Die Krux mit aktuellem Pseudo-Overclocking-Arbeitsspeicher



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Anlass für diese User-News ist eine aktuelle News von PCGH: DDR3-2800-RAM von Adata im Test: Über 300 Euro für 8 GiByte gerechtfertigt?
Nichts gegen xTc, aber das muss jetzt eben als Beispiel herhalten 

In den Letzten 6 Monaten haben fast alle großen Arbeitsspeicher RAM-Kits mit extrem hohen Taktraten von 2800 MHz und mehr veröffentlicht. Bereits auf der Computex hatte ich die Möglichkeit bei Avexir mir selbst ein Arbeitsspeicher Kit zu selektieren.
Dabei hatte ich die besten ICs aus 16000 Hynix MFR zur Auswahl. Diese Speicherchips konnte ich mit einem speziellen Tool einzeln testen und so genau selektieren. Am Ende habe ich ein Avexir Kit aus 2 Riegeln mit 3200 MHz C12 bei 1,65 Volt spezifiziert bekommen. Dort waren genau meine 16 selektierten ICs verlötet. RAM-Experten werden sich nun fragen: Wieso nur 16 ICs für 2 Riegel?

Genau das führt mich zum ersten von zwei Problemen. Diese Kits mit 2800 MHz und mehr versprechen die beste Performance, sind aber bei weitem langsamer als ihr euch überhaupt vorstellen könnt. Bei 8 ICs pro Riegel wird nur eine Seite des PCBs bestückt wodurch schon einiges an Performance verloren geht. Nun kommt hinzu, dass die Hynix MFR mit extrem schlechten Subtimings laufen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist die Latenz tRFC. Bei den meisten RAM Kits ist dort ein Wert von 100-150 üblich. Hynix MFR haben hier über 400, was extrem langsam ist.

Werfen wir einen Blick in den PCGH-Preisvergleich:
Speicher im Preisvergleich

Hier findet ihr eine Menge Kits mit 2800 C12 mit Preisen von 300-600 Euro. Bei 2933 MHz oder 3000 MHz findet ihr sogar Kits mit Preisen von über 1000 Euro.

Ich sehe einige hier im Forum, die sich solche Kits kaufen und denken sie hätten das Beste der Welt. Nun muss ich euch leider enttäuschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AIDA64 RAM Test zeigt eines deutlich: Das hier getestete, knapp 400 Euro teure 2933 MHz kit ist langsamer als ein 70€ teures 2133 MHz Kit mit CL11. Wer hier noch zugreift dem kann wirklich keiner mehr helfen...

Das pure Performance-Marketing geht hier einfach zu weit. Man versucht mit Augenwischerei neue Innovationen in einen DDR3 Markt zu bringen, der am Ende seiner Tage steht. 
Das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte sind User-Reviews wie das oben verlinkte von xTc. Mir ist bewusst, dass viele es nicht wissen, aber man kann aus der reinen Angabe aus 2800 MHz und C12 eben nicht auf die Performance schließen. In solch ein Review gehören Vergleiche mit anderen Speichermodulen und nicht nur ein OC oder Latenzvergleich. Am Ende landen nämlich immer Awards, die dem Kit eine grandiose Leistung bescheren, was absolut nicht der Fall ist.

Jeder Reviewer der sich dieser Materie bewusst ist sollte das auch im Review erwähnen und dann evtl. noch einen Award für die mießeste Preis-Leistung vergeben. Ich weiß, dass man sich damit keine Freunde macht bei den Herstellern, aber am Ende zählt immer die persönliche Glaubwürdigkeit die sonst unter Umständen verloren geht.

Meine Empfehlung: Kauft euch keine Kits über 2666 MHz C10. Auf diesen Kits sind Samsung ICs mit der besten Performance verbaut - alles darüber die langsamen Hynix MFR. Wer wirklich Geld ausgeben möchte sollte in solch ein Samsung Kit investieren. Wer ein 2800er oder 3000er Kit kauft kann sich genauso gut ein 2133er Kit besorgen und hat sogar noch mehr davon.

Wie erkenne ich, ob Single-Sided-RAM verwendet wurde?
Unter dem IHS kann man klar erkennen, dass nur eine Seite bestückt ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Quellen:
Eigene Erfahrung
G.SKILL TridentX 2933 MHz C12 2x 4 GB kit Review | techPowerUp
DDR3-2800-RAM von Adata im Test: Über 300 Euro für 8 GiByte gerechtfertigt?
The Truth About Hynix MFR-based Memory Kits - Overclockers.com's G.Skill TridentX 8GB DDR3-2933 Memory Kit Review - hwbot.org
G.Skill TridentX 8GB DDR3-2933 Memory Kit Review | Overclockers


----------



## EvilMonk (19. September 2013)

Wow… auch für mich als "nicht eingeweihten" ist das eine interessante Lektüre. Wenn man nichtmehr auf Gigahertz und Gigabyte-Wahn reinfällt erwischt es einen dann anscheinend beim Ram. Beunruhigend. 

Hast you dem lieben XTC schonmal bescheid gesagt, dass der evt. sein Review überarbeitet? Ist schon klar, dass das hier nicht persönlich gemeint ist, aber etwas "Unter der Gürtellinie" könnte es schon sein.

Was mich allerdings am meisten beeindruckt ist die kleine Geschichte wie du mal eben deinen eigenen Custom-Ramriegel zusammengelötet bekommen hast


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Es gibt im Netz eine Menge Reviews über solche Kits und es ist wirklich nichts persönlich gegen xTc. Er macht absolut hochwertige Reviews und da er dies selbst wahrscheinlich nicht wusste kann man ihm da keinen Vorwurf machen. Aber ein Beispiel musste ich eben nehmen.

Über das Kit kann ich nachher noch ein paar Bilder posten und mehr Details wenn du willst.


----------



## EvilMonk (19. September 2013)

Ja, schon klar  Fiel mir nur so auf.

Och, für mich sehen die meisten Ram-Kits gleich aus. Wenn Voigtlander oder Zeiss anbieten dir ein Custom-Objektiv zu bauen, sprechen wir uns nochmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2013)

Interessante Sache.

Ich war mir der prinzipiellen Problematik bei solchen single-sided RAMs zwar bewusst, dass es aber so viel ausmacht (und 2133er schon schneller sind) hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Schade, dass die Hersteller zu solchen (meiner persönlichen Meinung nach an Betrug grenzenden) Mitteln greifen um im Rampenlicht zu stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2013)

Interessant, aber wirklich neu ist die Trickserei der Hersteller ja leider nicht


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Endlich mal wieder eine Usernews, die auch wirklich mal was "Neues" aufzeigt. Vielen Dank für diese Info, das wird sicherlich noch einige Leute vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren. Zu dieser Problematik hat man hier leider noch gar nichts gelesen, daher kann man deine Pionierarbeit hier nicht hoch genug schätzen.


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Interessant, aber wirklich neu ist die Trickserei der Hersteller ja leider nicht



Das Problem ist mir schon lange bewusst, aber es wissen anscheinend nicht viele. Daher die News.


----------



## Multithread (19. September 2013)

Kannst du uns auch Sagen anhand welcher Kriterien man guten RAM Findet? Double Sided und Unter 2400MHz hast du ja schon genannt. auf die CL Timings alleine kann man ja auch nicht zählen, wie du ebenfalls aufgezeigt hast.

 für diese News die mal wirklich was neues ist.


----------



## Vhailor (19. September 2013)

Das mit Single und Double-Sided ist mir auch neu. Gibts nen Weg das vor dem Kauf herauszufinden? Ich schließe mich da quasi @Multithread an...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2013)

Einige wenige Hersteller geben es in der Artikelbeschreibung an, ansonsten bleibt nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur der Blick unter den Heatspreader (falls vorhanden).


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

Ein Sticky-Thread mit RAM-Kits in diesem Bereich, die noch was taugen und denen, die nur teuer und langsam sind aber mit "Zwünftausend"-MHz-1337-Edition beworben werden, wäre vlt. eine Idee. Wenn nicht, sollte zumindest eine Fassung dieser News als Sticky-Thread im MB & RAM-Unterforum landen.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

Interessanter Artikel  Aber das finde ich etwas zu pauschal:



der8auer schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: Kauft euch keine Kits über 2666 MHz C10. Auf diesen Kits sind Samsung ICs mit der besten Performance verbaut - alles darüber die langsamen Hynix MFR. Wer wirklich Geld ausgeben möchte sollte in solch ein Samsung Kit investieren. Wer ein 2800er oder 3000er Kit kauft kann sich genauso gut ein 2133er Kit besorgen und hat sogar noch mehr davon.



Ich habe erst kürzlich diesen RAM: Avexir Core Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2800, CL12-14-14-35  für 149 € bei Caseking gekauft und eben mal durch den Aida Benchmark gejagt :

Aida Read Performance: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> 32259 MB/s und liegt damit im Mittelfeld der Tabelle im Startpost. 

Wenn man den RAM ein wenig kitzelt kommt er auf knapp über 33000 MB/s und somit Platz 2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch besser sieht es bei der Write Performance aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> 42194 MB/s und hängt damit die anderen locker ab.

Mit OC schafft man sogar 43369 MB/s: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt also doch empfehlenswerte Module über 2666 MHz


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Du kannst deine Ergebnisse nicht mit denen im ersten Posting vergleichen. Du hast einen 3770K der wesentlich höher getaktet ist und da bei Ivy die Ring Frequenz noch synchron läuft hast du auf jeden fall ein höheres Ergebnis.

Es kann sein dass bei dir Dual Sided CFR verbaut sind, aber das ist in der Regel nicht der Fall. Ein Blick unter den Heatspreader deiner Module würde das Rätsel lösen.

edit: Ich werde das gleich mal gegentesten und das Ergebnis hier posten  Habe alle möglichen Kits hier.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Ergebnisse nicht mit denen im  ersten Posting vergleichen. Du hast einen 3770K der wesentlich höher  getaktet ist und da bei Ivy die Ring Frequenz noch synchron läuft hast  du auf jeden fall ein höheres Ergebnis.



Schon klar, dass man die Ergebnisse nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann. Wie hoch war die Test-CPU denn getaktet?



der8auer schrieb:


> Es kann sein dass bei dir Dual Sided CFR verbaut sind, aber das ist in  der Regel nicht der Fall. Ein Blick unter den Heatspreader deiner Module  würde das Rätsel lösen.



Ja, ist double-sided:  AVEXIR - Core Series

Kann man eigentlich herausfinden, wer den RAM gefertigt hat? Irgendwie auslesen oder so?


----------



## costa (19. September 2013)

Danke


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Wo genau hast du die Info gefunden? In den Datenblättern finde ich nur Angaben über das PCB, aber nicht über die Bestückung.

Auslesen kann man es leider nicht.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

Achso  Ich dachte "double sided component" steht für die Bestückung.

Egal, alles was ich sagen will, ist dass man nicht zwangsläufig in die Kacke greift, wenn man RAM mit mehr als 2666 MHz kauft und ein bisschen rumstöbert und die Preise beobachtet. 150€ finde ich jedenfalls "fair" für so ein Kit und das was ich bezwecken wollte, nämlich ein paar Punkte in Benchmarks, hat funktioniert 

Mehr bringt schnellerer RAM eh nicht (mal abgesehen von der Nutzung der IGP), das sollte jedem natürlich vor dem Kauf bewusst sein.


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

150€ finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch in Ordnung - auch wenn die Performance nicht passt.

Aber 400€ bis über 1000€ sind dann wirklich zu viel für die gebotene Leistung.


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2013)

Hmmmmm - zumindest früher war der Blick unter die Haube (eigentlich gab es damals[tm] den Kühlerschnickschnack nicht ) nicht unbedingt ein Garant dafür, dass ein einseitig bestückter RAM-Riegel auch "singlesided" - also nur ein Rank - aus Sicht des Boardes war. Da hat man auch gerne mal nur 4 Chips pro Rank genommen.
Gibt's das heutzutage nicht mehr?

Auslesen geht meist nur bei Marken-RAM aus erster Hand - also wenn RAM-Chip-Hersteller und Modulhersteller identisch sind, also z.B. Crucial/Micron, Elixir/Nanya usw.
Da steht auch schonmal die Chipbezeichnung im SPD. Aber ob die auch solche Superduper-Blender-Riegel herstellen, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Das ist meist die Domäne der Dritthersteller.


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2013)

Ja das ist richtig und mir ist klar, dass single-sided nicht gleichzustellen ist mit single-ranked. Aber in diesem Fall ist es leider so.


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2013)

Worauf sollte man denn beim (OC) Ramkauf am meisten achten?
Chiphersteller? Takt? Latenzen? Bestückung?
Es ist ja auch nun mal so, dass verschiedene Anwendungen/Benchmarks auf die einzelnen Werte anders reagieren.
Bei dem einen zählt purer Takt, bei dem anderen straffe Latenzen und der andere mag einen Mix.


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2013)

Bis 2666 MHz RAM Takt ist die Frequenz den Timings vorzuziehen. Danach muss man meist die Timings so lockern, dass mehr Takt auch nichts mehr bringt.

Hynix MFR sind eigentlich ein Spezialfall und für normale 24/7 Systeme kann man beruhigt RAM kaufen ohne groß nachzuforschen. Bringt meist sowieso nichts, da man die Bestückung nicht einfach vor dem Kauf auslesen kann. 

Die meisten werden für Gaming-Rechner sowieso zu RAM in Regionen von 1600-2400 MHz greifen und da gibt es solche Schwierigkeiten nicht - zumindest ist mir da nichts bekannt.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (20. September 2013)

Eine wirklich interessante info. 
Und grade noch zur rechten zeit, wo doch kaverie schnellen Ram bekommen soll  

Könntest du denn eine Liste nach leistung absteigend machen? 
Also in der art: 
2400 cl11 
2133 cl9 
2400 cl12 
1600 cl9 
(Alles geraten )  

Sodass man direkt weiß, welche timings + taktraten die bessere Kombination bilden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

interessante info! ich hab aktuell eh nur 1866er ram. und da mein mainboard was gegen 1866 in vollbestückung hat, müsste ich das noch runterschrauben, wenn ich mal mehr als die 16GB brauchen sollte...


----------



## PanikGOW (20. September 2013)

Sehr Interessante Info. Danke!!


----------



## knightmare80 (22. September 2013)

Echt großen Dank. ich hol mir daher nur 2400er ... ist das Problem auch bei 8GB Modulen möglich?
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR3-2133 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Schinken (25. September 2013)

Interessant, danke dafür! Leider vermute ich sowas bei viel Hardware. Hm, das klingt irgendwie grammatisch falsch, aber ich find kein Fehler...


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

News of the Month!


----------



## SupprDeitsch (25. September 2013)

Hab zu DDR2 Zeiten mal etwas gelesen, dass einseitig bestückte bzw. mit der halben Menge an Chips bestückte RAMs weniger Energie benötigen, sodass ich eher die single sided Dinger genommen hätte. Da war die Leistung keineswegs Thema...


----------



## blazin255 (25. September 2013)

Abzocker gibt es überall und wird es immer geben es sei denn mann schafft die Politik ab


----------



## blackbolt (26. September 2013)

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen

die rams die ich vor knapp 3 jahren teuer gekauft habe *Kingston HyperX T1 DIMM XMP Kit 4GB, DDR3-2250, CL9 *
(war zu der zeit das höchste der gefühle was es gab) lassen sich zumindest was die timmings angeht viel besser tunen

die machen bei CL6 wenigstens noch 2064MHz Blackbolt`s Memory Clock score: 1032.7 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM

mfg Blackbolt

ps:interessanter thread


----------



## TheEpicHorst (27. September 2013)

Wirklich interessant der Artikel!

Gibt es denn noch ein anderes Programm um die lese/schreib-Leistung der Module zu ermitteln, da AIDA ja nicht um sonst ist?!

LG


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2013)

In der aktuellen PCGH ist übrigens ein sehr interessanter Artikel zu dem Thema auf Seite 74


----------



## >aL3X< (14. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich falscher Thread, aber kann mir jmd kurz sagen wie ich ein XMP Profil meines RAM im Bios aktiviere?
Ist das erste Mal das ich das ausprobieren möchte.

@Toppic:

Super News, bin auf dem Gebiet RAM grottiger Anfänger. Somit kommt diese News grade recht! 
Mal nebenbei gefragt, was ist von dem RAM Kit hier zu halten?

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Steht nämlich auf meiner Einkaufsliste


----------

